# Question carried over from sticky.....



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

> Aminidab wrote: "On step #18 on day 2 (about the check valves), is this needed? This is the first I've heard of having to do this. If it is needed, where can these check-valves be bought and which lines require them (other than EGR)


 Can anyone tell us who makes these check valves and where they got them? Should we put them on every vapor line that originally only saw vacuum, but will see boost with a turbo?

Thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Can anyone tell us who makes these check valves and where they got them? Should we put them on every vapor line that originally only saw vacuum, but will see boost with a turbo?
> 
> Thanks


This is not totally necessary. I had them n for a while and didn't really notice a difference. I took them off to diagnose a problem and forgot to reinstall them. 

With boost there are certtain hoses on the intake that should not see boost. Mainly if your car has a VC breather hose that leads into the intake and that needs to be relocated to the to the turbo inlet.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

wes said:


> This is not totally necessary. I had them n for a while and didn't really notice a difference. I took them off to diagnose a problem and forgot to reinstall them.
> 
> With boost there are certtain hoses on the intake that should not see boost. Mainly if your car has a VC breather hose that leads into the intake and that needs to be relocated to the to the turbo inlet.


 Thanks again Wes,
much appreciated.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

There is also a check valve in the vac line from the IM to the brake booster...dont remove that one! If you really need em, you can find them on mcmastercar.com, google....search "diaphragm check valves"


----------

